# Canon EOS 1D X - ISO test + RAW files



## Canon5Dtips (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally I managed to finish article after days and days of trouble, and on the end site was hacked, over night in 2 am, while I was finishing article ...

But its here:
http://www.canon5dtips.com/review/canon-eos-1d-x-iso-review-raw-samples/

You can download JPEGs, PSD file to compare crops or pure RAW (untouched) files.

Other article with sample shots is edited as well and have more Sport Shots.

You can check it here: http://www.canon5dtips.com/review/canon-1d-x-sample-shots/


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 26, 2012)

Quite impressive at ISO 3200 even without NR! Great shots by the way. I was at the game and thought there was more light at the field, not to force you such a high ISO at 1/1000s as you had to!
Do you have any direct comparison of ISO with 7d?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice at 3200-6400.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 26, 2012)

ISO 51200 looks like 3200 from my 7D! Amazing.

I believe that this camera will surpass any thing Nikon has at the moment, even the D4.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2012)

dilbert said:


> It will be interesting to see how it measures up at DxO!



Define interesting...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2012)

3.
likely to generate long threads full of flames, trolls, and endless - and pointless - discussion and churn.


----------



## EYEONE (Jun 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3.
> likely to generate long threads full of flames, trolls, and endless - and pointless - discussion and churn.



This.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3.
> likely to generate long threads full of flames, trolls, and endless - and pointless - discussion and churn.



4. not pertaining to DxO in any matter


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 26, 2012)

God help it if it's not better according to DxO than the D800 or D4... Almost gave up on CR after reading thread after thread of all the flaming about the 5d3 vs d800... just about makes you want to poke your eyes out.... almost.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 26, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> God help it if it's not better according to DxO than the D800 or D4... Almost gave up on CR after reading thread after thread of all the flaming about the 5d3 vs d800... just about makes you want to poke your eyes out.... almost.



Ha. I'd be surprised if DxO rates it above the Sony NEX 7, let alone their precious Nikons. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2012)

See what I mean? It's beginning already, and DxO probably doesn't even have one yet...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > It will be interesting to see how it measures up at DxO!
> ...


Predictible = Interesting at DXO


----------



## JR (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, irregardless of what DxO says about the 1DX, after seeing the high ISO sample as well as some of the low ISO sample, the IQ looks to be very promising. Even more so then with the 5D mkIII...I am hoping the 1DX makes me sell my D4


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 26, 2012)

JR said:


> the IQ looks to be very promising. Even more so then with the 5D mkIII...



So says the one who bought the 1dx over the 5d3


----------



## JR (Jun 26, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > the IQ looks to be very promising. Even more so then with the 5D mkIII...
> ...



yeah! ;D

Wishfull thinking for double the investment


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 26, 2012)

Then again i'm half surprised letlightin hasn't downloaded and analyzed... done his ever so scientific tests and started whining about the DR like he did with the 5d3 first initial test samples were leaked... so it must be promising 8)


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 26, 2012)

JR said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



Cant blame ya there... I probably would be the same way if the roles were reversed haha


----------



## Wiki Tango (Jun 26, 2012)

If their tests run positively, maybe we can rename them to *1Dx*O 
SCNR


----------



## Wilmark (Jun 26, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Do you have any direct comparison of ISO with 7d?



Why would you be comparing ISO with one of the lamest pro body cameras in terms of ISO and IQ. If its one thing the 7D was NOT is a good noise performer.


----------



## pedro (Jun 26, 2012)

dilbert said:


> In this case, if [email protected] = [email protected] then DxO tells me the 1DX should be 1 to 2 stops better at high ISO (using the SNR graphs) than the D4/D800E. Now if that holds true and is present right up/down the curve, then the 1DX represents not only a new sensor but newer sensor technology than is in the 5D3.



I would like to see an ISO 51200 real world comparison to the 5D3: same location, same lens, same exposure value...


----------



## heptagon (Jun 26, 2012)

At high iso-values the cameras are pretty much physically limited with a noise value identical for downscaled images. So there are no wonders to be expected. The 1Dx will be marginally better than the 5D3 compared at pixel level but not when downscaled.


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 26, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any direct comparison of ISO with 7d?
> ...



It was so much written here about it that I'm not going to argue  
7d is still recommended by Canon for sports photography. When you crop FF to APS-C size, the noise of 7d is not so awful anymore. The more interesting here for me is comparison of the 18MP flagship FF for sports to the dated 18MP flagship APS-C for sports.


----------



## Canon5Dtips (Jun 26, 2012)

pedro said:


> I would like to see an ISO 51200 real world comparison to the 5D3: same location, same lens, same exposure value...



I would like to see it as well  Maybe in near future I can agree some cooperation with Canon, who knows, ..
Only people can help me get there


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 27, 2012)

ISO 12,800 on the 1Dx looks similar to ISO 6,400 on my 5D3. I very rarely push the ISO past 1,600, so I'm hardly the best judge on the matter. The noise grain definitely looks different on the 1Dx, though.


----------



## pedro (Jun 27, 2012)

Canon5Dtips said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see an ISO 51200 real world comparison to the 5D3: same location, same lens, same exposure value...
> ...



Go for it, Canon5Dtips. You're the person to do so. Get it rented for a weekend and stroll down Broadway, Beale Street or whatever. I'll stay tuned! Well, if ISO 12800 on the 1Dx according to V8Beast is like ISO 6400 on the 5D3 that makes one stop which is needed for a PJ workhorse. So my decision to go for the 5D3 within one year or so (saving up for a nice WA and expecting a slight price drop) seems to be quite a good thing. I couldn't afford a 1Dx anyway. But as an enthusiast photo amateur the 5D3 at almost half of the price will help me to do anything I am into photographywise: avialable light and low light high iso photography-"robert frank style" (people, street, inhouse scenes), nightphotography, some landscape. Cheers and thanks, Pedro.


----------



## chrysek (Jun 27, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> ISO 12,800 on the 1Dx looks similar to ISO 6,400 on my 5D3. I very rarely push the ISO past 1,600, so I'm hardly the best judge on the matter. The noise grain definitely looks different on the 1Dx, though.



How different?


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 27, 2012)

chrysek said:


> How different?



The 5D3's noise looks more grainy, while the 1Dx's noise, at least in the sample set posted in this thread, looks blotchier, for lack of a better term. I don't know that one type of noise is preferable to the other, just different.

It's hardly a conclusive observation, so I wouldn't put much weight into it. It's merely the opinion of one 5D3 owner who rarely shoots past ISO 1,600 comparing it to a camera (1Dx) he doesn't even own


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 27, 2012)

pedro said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > In this case, if [email protected] = [email protected] then DxO tells me the 1DX should be 1 to 2 stops better at high ISO (using the SNR graphs) than the D4/D800E. Now if that holds true and is present right up/down the curve, then the 1DX represents not only a new sensor but newer sensor technology than is in the 5D3.
> ...



Just take a look at the side by side comparison in the 1DX review posted on the CanonRumors home page today. It provides exactly what you are asking for. The author provides high ISO sample photos of the same subject shot with both the 5D Mark III and the 1DX, and then puts 100% crops right next to each other so you can compare them side by side. 

Wish granted!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep, The 1Dx is 4 stops better ISO performance that my 7D. I looked at the review on CR and this camera is amazing piece of kit.


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 27, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Yep, The 1Dx is 4 stops better ISO performance that my 7D. I looked at the review on CR and this camera is amazing piece of kit.



... an costs 4x more. 1dx performs twice ISO better than 5d3 and costs 2x more. Interesting correlation.


----------

